# Painted Fuel Rail Covers



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone done this? Post up pics if you could. 

Also, if you have painted fuel rail covers, did you paint it yourself with high temp paint or have a pro do it?


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Yellow Jacket Covers*

I have an '04 and painted the covers 1 year ago. I used GM 12346752, code 59U, yellow devil spray can. It is a touch for a Cav., not a perfect match, but very close. I shot clear coat over them and they look good. The paint has held up very well.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, that looks good! :cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow that looks so good, thats almost exactly what I wanted to do. What kind of prep work did you do?


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Prep Work*

Masking was the biggest job. It took much time to mask these covers the way I wanted. Then I used a Scotch pad to sand and wiped down with alcohol. I didn't want to use any harsh cleaners on that plastic. I used 2 cans of paint and shot 3 coats of color and 2 coats of clear. I painted the grooves with a thin brush with black enamel. That was tough.

The paint has been on over a year and 5,000 miles. It seems to be working.


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Prep Time*

I posted this yesterday and it disapeared.
Masking was the hardest part of the job and took the most time. I sanded with a Scotch pad and wiped down with alcohol. I used alcohol because I didn't want to melt the plastic with a harsh chemical. I used 2 cans of paint for 3 coats of color. I then sprayed 2 coats of clear enamel. Finally I used a fine brush and black enamel and painted the grooves.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

While I have to admit, those look good, I still can't get past the fact that the covers themselves look cheap and don't belong on the beasts. I removed mine right away. one could argue that the undressed lines below the covers don't look the greatest either, but I prefer the look of the engine as opposed to the plastic covers.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> While I have to admit, those look good, I still can't get past the fact that the covers themselves look cheap and don't belong on the beasts. I removed mine right away. one could argue that the undressed lines below the covers don't look the greatest either, but I prefer the look of the engine as opposed to the plastic covers.


I left mine off after I installed my LT's.


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Fuel Rail covers*



> BlownGTO... They look awesome. I love posting mine.


arty:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I still love the two tone of yours, it was a blast to paint them!


----------

